# Efest LUC Blu4 4 Bay Smart Bluetooth Charger



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Efest LUC Blu4 4 Bay Smart Bluetooth Charger

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

Really nice bit of kit , I LOVE my Blu6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (27/5/16)

Ooh, nice!


----------

